# Dry aging beef



## hdbrs (Oct 13, 2015)

Something I've been kicking around lately and I'm curious if anyone has tried it. I want to place a whole ribeye in a spare fridge for 30-40 days and dry age it. Is the fan a necessity as some say while others say only keeping a constant temp of 38 to 40 degrees is a must. Anyway just curious if it's worth a try and a potential 150 dollar loss. Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 13, 2015)

I haven't done it but this is what I plan to do
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view


----------



## hdbrs (Oct 13, 2015)

That's getting beyond my skills maybe, although I could cut a bunch of steaks and save a nice 5in roast to try that. If things go as planned lol


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 13, 2015)

hdbrs said:


> That's getting beyond my skills maybe, although I could cut a bunch of steaks and save a nice 5in roast to try that. If things go as planned lol


I was referring to the aging and process, not necessarily the salt crusted roasting.


----------



## hdbrs (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh ok! I guess as long as it doesnt smell or appear moldy you are safe? If u cut the crust and the steas have a nice color they are ok. Gonna cook one for the gf first while I conveniently "finish off last nights chicken" whenever the time comes...


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 14, 2015)

H, look into the Umai bag products for safe ways to dry your beef.


----------



## hdbrs (Oct 14, 2015)

Only thing I don't like about those umai bags is that is more of a wet aging. Plus I've read they are a pain to seal properly. Have you ever used them?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 14, 2015)

I never used umai bags but from what I understand they allow water evaporation. People use them to dry cured meats. So it will still be dry aging.


----------



## jirod (Oct 14, 2015)

I am by no means an expert, but I have done a few ribeye rolls for like 21-28 days.

I generally either wipe them down or spray them with some lemon juice once a week or so (my cousin uses citric acid once).  It helps keep the mold off them, which make me at least feel better.  I don't know if it is a good or bad thing to do, just what I do.

I try to keep my fridge I do that in closer to 34 or 35 degrees, again just my thing.  I can't remember what the "ideal" temp is for dry aging, but I wanted to stay as far away from 40 degrees as I could.

Again I am by no means a professional, and there are some really good article out on the web about studies done on dry aging (as well as combining both dry and wet aging).


----------

